# Mod or not?



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey someone with the user name *(iLoveYou)* is threating my brother on banning him! but this person does not have a special mod name so I don't know if he/she is a mod or not!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2013)

Then they are not a mod.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 10, 2013)

Who, Traceguy? xD


----------



## Lauren (Oct 10, 2013)

She's an admin


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 10, 2013)

Kayla (iLoveYou) is not a moderator, don't worry about your brother.

#kayla4admin


----------



## Lauren (Oct 10, 2013)

Your brother will be fine 




#laurenforsage
#kaylaforadmin


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 10, 2013)

Oopsie. Lol.

That was just a joke. That is an on-going joke between me & others on this forum. I didn't mean for it to come off as a threat, hence the " xo ".

*Edit:* Oh I would support dat. #Lauren4Sage

http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=4357&u2=8166

- - - - -


Lauren said:


> Good Kayla!! WHO RUN DA FORUMS KAYLA AND LAUREN... And Jas0n..



Dayum rite. xo


----------



## SockHead (Oct 10, 2013)

Kayla will ban anyone she wants


----------



## Lauren (Oct 10, 2013)

Good Kayla!! WHO RUN DA FORUMS KAYLA AND LAUREN... And Jas0n..


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Kayla will ban anyone she wants





Jas0n said:


> Kayla (iLoveYou) is not a moderator, don't worry about your brother.
> 
> #kayla4admin




So she's not able to ban people? Im confused


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> So she's not able to ban people? I confused



Im confused too


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> So she's not able to ban people?



Still unknown. However, if you act like a sloth, she'll leave you alone.

Kinda like a T-Rex.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

She is not a mod, therefor she cannot ban anyone.


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> So she's not able to ban people? Im confused



No, she is not. ILoveYou is not a moderator, admin, or staff member of any sort. Closing this before things get out of hand.

Dreams crushed.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 10, 2013)

Guys... we have these coloured usernames for a reason.....

Kayla is totally the unmarked cop car of TBT and she's going to ban all of your faces into the ground.


----------

